# Can someone explain stabilizers, V-bars, balance weights etc



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not new to archery, been bow hunting for 25 yrs; but I am just getting in to target archery. I've purchased a Conquest Triumph, Sword Titan sight and a Spott Hogg Infinity rest to dedicate this bow to shooting spots and maybe 3D. 

What I'm not terribly clear on is what the long stabilizers and/or v-bar stabilizers and additional weights do exactly. Maybe the better question is how does one determine what one needs?

Any help would be appreciated.

I also presume there have been books written on such things, if anyone can suggest a good one for a neophyte target shooter I would appreciate that information too.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is a pretty good article on the subject:

http://www.archerylearningcenter.ar...tories/articles/stabilizers-archery-02-10.pdf

Also, Dan McCathy wrote an excellent article on this in the now defunct Tournement Archer magazine. I think it was the 2nd issue. I need to find my copy and scan it for people who are interested. It has some great information.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Try this link: http://www.tenzone.u-net.com/Equipment/stabilisation/pdfs/stab4a4.pdf

TAO


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for that info; I will read both articles!


----------

